# Handel: Parnasso in festa



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

La Cetra / Cetra Barockorchester Basel / Andrea Marcon
Handel: Parnasso in festa

Release Date September 1, 2017
Duration01:56:38
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Recording DateOctober, 2016
Recording Location
Martinskirche Basel

3.5R


----------

